# Lighted Lures for night



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I've been doing some Google research on lighted lures for steelhead and have been reading that people have success for steelhead at night. They also use lighted rod tips. I'm curious to know if anyone else has tried these, as I'm thinking about ordering a couple for when the days get shorter and there is less daylight fishing time.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Blue Fox has some glow in the dark spinners. I have some extras if interested. There is a company in Chicago that has glow in the dark Cleo's Thundersticks ect. I haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Buy glow strip stickers and make your own glow spoons. Alot of guys in Michigan do that.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

No need for the lighted rod tips....if drifting just a lighted float.


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

For spoons of cranks, go to the local craft store and buy some glow in the dark paint. For flies, there are numerous flash materials that glow. Keep a bright, small flashlight on you( round bulb, not led), charge it, and go! We do well on the piers at NY with glow stuff and in MI rivers too.


----------



## Bucho (Jun 28, 2007)

Chef T said:


> Keep a bright, small flashlight on you( round bulb, not led), charge it, and go!


ChefT, curious why no LED?


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Chef T said:


> For spoons of cranks, go to the local craft store and buy some glow in the dark paint. For flies, there are numerous flash materials that glow. Keep a bright, small flashlight on you( round bulb, not led), charge it, and go! We do well on the piers at NY with glow stuff and in MI rivers too.


I was reading about fireflies, and how they take small glow sticks and rubber band it to the hook. Thanks for the tips on DIY, that is the route I prefer to go. Sometimes lures catch fishermen more than fish, but I sure wouldn't mind trying something new out if it works. Here are the jigs I was checking out... http://www.hawkenfishing.com/category-s/1887.htm


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

Bucho said:


> ChefT, curious why no LED?


I guess I'm a little bias towards CFL lighting, lol. The first gen LEDs weren't too impressive with the glow-in-the-dark stuff. BUT....I just caught up and it seems LED has improved much. I'll be buying a new LED soon and I'll be testing it out next month in NY.


----------

